# Got a Prairie, but dont know much about it, what can I build for you prairie guys?



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Actually, I got a call from a local cat dealer that we do work with, he tells me he needs a rad kit and lift kit for a brute force 750, I'm thinkin PERFECT, I need a brute to build my rad kit.

I get there to pic it up, its a solid rear axle Prarie and he doesnt have a clue what year, size motor, nothing and the customer was not answering the phone when he called. 

So, as I said, its a SRA, bright green and is labeled as a Prairie, has struts in the front and backup recoil for starting. Any info you can give me on this, or how I can figure out the CC size and year of this would be AWESOME, I'll try and get a couple pics later tonight.

Now onto your requests, I'm going to design and build a lift kit and a rad relocation kit for it, anything else simple I can mock up on this machine for you other prairie guys?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Probly a 700 prairie... Pics would probly help


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

cant u look it up by the vin. i take it that the model number sticker is missing on the frame


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

will post pics in a bit, and wouldnt know where to even start when it comes to looking for ID info on this, I'm a popo kinda guy, never owned a kawi other than my 1985 KX 80, and man that was a fast little bike LOL.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

ok well i think the model number is on one of the rear bumper brackets that run up from the frame. if it aint there the vin is on the left side of the bike one the lower part of the frame. best to pull the tire to c it. once u find the vin call 949-460-5688 and they can tell u


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

There should be an ID sticker on the frame tubing that is easy to find ...on my '98 Prairie it's on the left front down tube but it is on the rear down tubes for the brutes


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Could be a prairie 650 or 700. Most kawi atv vins are on the left side of the machine on the lower frame. Usually inbetween the legs of the lower a-arm. Its stamped and sometimes has dirt caked in it so grab a rag if you dont see it. 10th digit tells you year.


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

Rubberdown said:


> Now onto your requests, I'm going to design and build a lift kit and a rad relocation kit for it, anything else simple I can mock up on this machine for you other prairie guys?


I would love to see someone eles come up with a lift thats more than 2 inches. How big are you planning on going?


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

well if its a v twin its either 650 or 700 if its a single cylinder its a 360 other than that im not sure how to tell a 650 from a 700


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

camo650 said:


> I would love to see someone eles come up with a lift thats more than 2 inches. How big are you planning on going?



I gotta keep the axles in a safe position, so probably in the 2" range, BUT if we build a kit and tell you its 2", its **** well gonna be 2", not rounded up 1/2" to 1" higher and called a 2" LOL.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Its way to dirty to try and find any info, and its late so my eyes are crying to close up for the night LOL, but heres the pics I took of it....


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Check the link in my signature, that's on 04 Prairie 700


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

at least they could have washed it for you


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I believe you got yourself an 04 700


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks guys.

As far as the mud packed everywhere, its going to go on the bill as a cleaning charge, the dealer will then bill the customer, they charge minimum $30 to clean a muddy machine that they have to work on.

Now, off to find a downloadable owners manual for this bad boy!


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

i'd like a beefy swingarm skidplate


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

I think my favorite part of this forum is the down loads you can grab, you have the service manual here for this machine, and its DL'ing right now to my computer, friggin awesome!


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

islandlife said:


> i'd like a beefy swingarm skidplate


Aluminum or mild steel?

How beefy, as in thickness?

Not sure I can get to it but if its a good idea and marketable, I will try and get something made for this


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I think a bolt on set of Axle Paddles for the rear axles would be awesome! The praire's and the SRA brutes have the same identical rear ends in them so it would be universal. Also think there should be some rear bumpers available for them....the tail light is left VERY vulnerable. I used to get pushed out quite a bit on my old SRA brute and fabbed up a square tubing rear bumper. The paddles make a HUGE difference for the guys that like to get nasty with their straight axles....I made a set of those as well. Kinda wish I still had that ole bike.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Rubberdown said:


> he tells me he needs a rad kit and lift kit for a brute force 750, I'm thinkin PERFECT, I need a brute to build my rad kit.


 Sorry man, been quite on the go and never heard back from ya after you were booked for some racing, lost interest and am now sellin the Brute.........so, if I got it n ya need it just let me know so I can arrange a delivery, I never get to ride the **** thing anymore so it might as well be of use to someone.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Dion, no more riding at all bro?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Rubberdown said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> Now, off to find a downloadable owners manual for this bad boy!


here you go, sir.
2004 Prairie 700 Service Manual
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=157

we also have all the popo manuals you'll ever need.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Rubberdown said:


> Dion, no more riding at all bro?


NO, NO! Forever ridin, just lost interest in the Brute and NEED more power. Still ain't picked my jaw off the floor from the schoolin I got from you n the Wild Boar guys, even after many mods:aargh4:.... Brute's goin bye, bye in order to contend with you boys. I won't ride it now that it is for sale, so again,...it is at your disposal my friend......as long as i got it. I'm sure if someone buys it they will understand any minor delays by RUBBERDOWN CUSTOMS and if not...............NO SALE!!!! LOL


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Okay buddy, let me get the Prairie finished up and we'll talk


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Maybe a rear spacer under the shock? Not much, 1/2" or 1".... would maybe help when the shocks (like mine) start to sag on these sra's?

Idk, I just remember daydreamin once about that.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

aluminum skidplate, i dont know about thickness, maybe 3/16. something that would make the whole swingarm/diff somewhat smooth on the bottom for sliding through mud and such


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

650Brute said:


> Maybe a rear spacer under the shock? Not much, 1/2" or 1".... would maybe help when the shocks (like mine) start to sag on these sra's?
> 
> Idk, I just remember daydreamin once about that.


A polaris puck will fit....My buddy had one put on his 06 SRA.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

filthyredneck said:


> A polaris puck will fit....My buddy had one put on his 06 SRA.


Really? thanks for the info


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

OMG...thats my favorite bike that Kawasaki has built. I love those....you got a nice one my friend. Those 700 motors are VERY and I mean VERY tough. Dang....thats nice. The SRA is better for racing anyway if thats what your going to do with it. I love it man......Congrats!!!!

The 10th digit from the left on the VIN # will tell you the year for sure...the decals almost look like an 06 model. MAN....I love that bike.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Bootlegger said:


> OMG...thats my favorite bike that Kawasaki has built. I love those....you got a nice one my friend. Those 700 motors are VERY and I mean VERY tough. Dang....thats nice. The SRA is better for racing anyway if thats what your going to do with it. I love it man......Congrats!!!!
> 
> The 10th digit from the left on the VIN # will tell you the year for sure...the decals almost look like an 06 model. MAN....I love that bike.


It aint mine, and I actually dont know who owns it or what they even look like LOL, a local dealer we do work with called me up and asked if I wanted to design a rad kit for a brute force (hes a cat dealer) and this is what I picked up, he didnt have a clue what it was or what year it was. So now i get to design the rad kit and lift kit for it and maybe a few other little things too????As for these machines, ya my buddy used to have one, he friggin flew on that thing, it was FAST!


----------

